# where is the spur



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

i was just wondering where the spur is and how far i am looking at bringing my 20 ft cat down next weekend and am looking for some spots to go any help is appreciated


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

60 miles south of Destin


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">29 27.327 86 56.298


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

20 ft ?? You are a braver man than me if you are willing to go that far off shore in a 20 ft boat.........


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

There are lots of spots with numbers posted that are closer than the spur that you can catch all fish you want. You need to think twice about going out that far. If you need public numbers, ask and someone will direct you to the right internet address


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Go to the Alabama DNR website. Over 700 numbers there. Trailer over to Cotton Bayou to put in. Buy a trip license on-line.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

There are plenty of good spots in closer out of PCola or over on the Alabama side that are public numbers that may work out better in a 20' boat. Spur is a long way out and not fun in a small boat if the East wind picks up comingin (done that before). For future reference these are out of PCola pass.

131 - N29 48.360 W87 05.936 (38 miles bearing 161) 
Nipple - N29 51.054 W87 05.571 (35 miles bearing 159) 
Elbow - N29 38.720 W87 17.519 (47 miles bearing 183) 
Spur NEast- N29 27.521 W86 53.803 (64 miles bearing 158) 
Spur SWest- N29 25.402 W86 59.396 (65 miles bearing 163)


----------

